# Photo of the twins



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay...let's see if I can remember how to put a photo on here again...twins are just 24 hours old right now and already jumping and bouncing around and Mama is doing a great job!

Sheepgirl...help...I uploaded the photo and it says "error...unable to submit photo"


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you maxed out your usage? Is your picture not a .jpg, .gif, or .png file?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sheepgirl...it's a jpg and I have not maxed out ...sigh...last time it worked...will try again!  Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope you can get it to work otherwise I don't know what's wrong :|


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope...won't work...no idea why, but I really wanted to show off our very first set of twins...they are so cute!!!!  I went back to your previous steps to do it and it just won't do it..oh well...they are both full sized lambs.  I thought with twins they would be tiny, but they are just as big as the singles were.  Good Ewe and we will be keeping the baby ewe for our herd for sure.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 24, 2012)

I have had it tell me it couldn't upload my picture because it wasn't the correct format (it was a Jpeg) which makes no sense - I have to pick a different picture and it will load


----------



## ShadyAcres (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it possible that the size of your original photo is too large?  I usually resize everything before trying to upload.


----------



## secuono (Jan 24, 2012)

...Where are you 'uploading' the picture to? Just upload it to your photosite or facebook. Then save the image url and press the "IMG" button above the smileys in the reply area.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...0114148733828.314587.586538827&type=1&theater


----------

